# • ѕwell.gr • Fiat 500 F Nuova 1970 Zaino Detail •



## Swell.gr

Hello everybody .

I will present you another one of my recent jobs, a beautiful and rare Fiat 500.


































































Some interior fotos after the treatment.










































The engine bay before.


































The suitcase was also removed and treated with Zaino Z9 & Z10.










Engine bay after.


























Next











































































































We then clayed and measured the paint.


























Before correction.

















































































50/50 and before & after


















































































Next were these beautifull Borani wheels


















































After









The car was finally sealed with Zaino Z3.

Final shots.


















































































































Thank you for reading it.


----------



## Guru

Cool car and cool job. Shine on the treated wheels looks out of this world.

Love the suitcase.


----------



## diesel x

Great work. Nice attention to details


----------



## barkerp

Great work that suitcase is worth a few quid


----------



## Wax-IT.be

Waaw looks beautiful! Great work


----------



## MrBlue

Cool car!!! Nice Work


----------



## deni2

That looks amazing, :thumb:.


----------



## stangalang

Stunning work as always mike, and a great little car


----------



## lowejackson

What a lovely car and excellent work as always


----------



## Schuey

Awesome work and great car.


----------



## tonyy

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## Luis

Amazing work :thumb:


----------



## knightstemplar

I want that car! :argie:


----------



## taz007

that is feckin epic!! love it


----------



## StamGreek

Lovely as always Mike...


----------



## Joech92

Simply stunning work.


Joe


----------



## PugIain

Nice, what a little beauty. I thought it looked reasonable in the first few pictures, until you showed the 50/50 shots.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

Love it


----------



## Summit Detailing

Great work Mike, looks super slick in the Afters

Those wheels must have taken you an age to clean properly!?

Brilliant little cars, definately in my hypothetical Lotto garage


----------



## prokopas

Great work Mike


----------



## JMorty

Another beautiful bit of work from Swell.gr. Great work Mike and what a lovely car too!


----------



## Pedro92

Nice work !!


----------



## ex-mooseman

Amazing depth on that little Italian beauty. Those Borani-wheels shine like grandma's silver cutlery on sunday !


----------



## zdravo

Great job and great and very rare car too.

My father had 1987. Zastava 650 (made in Yugoslavia, with Fiat license). In 1997-8 he sold it to neighbor.
Few days ago I was driving it


----------



## rixis

Wheels went from nice to stunning :thumb:
nice job, as always :thumb:


----------



## Socal Brian

Super work Mike and especially on the wheels! :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Great work as always .


----------

